# I have a confirmed date!



## drbfrog (Mar 15, 2009)

Finally, after dropping off the car in Paris on June 25, I have a confirmed date of Sept 4! I cannot wait! The only discouraging news is that I am told some minor damage occurred and was fixed at the NY/NJ port facility. Irv has been great throughout the process!


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats! Just over a week away! :thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Look forward to meeting you :thumbup:


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Our car on the track has been warmed and is calling your name!

Donnie Isley


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Congrats!! It should be fun and exciting :thumbup: Have a great time!!


----------

